# I need to factory restore my Compaq Presario



## Leeann15 (Nov 30, 2010)

Compaq Presario 5220 & I dont have the disk for it! is there any free fixes out there for me?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I've got a Presario 5210 and am not sure if the same information will apply for your computer.

If you can still run Windows, see if you have "Recovery Manager" listed in the Start -> Programs list. Running it should give you several options, including "System Recovery".

If you can not run Windows, reboot the computer and start tapping the F10 function key as soon as the HP/Compaq logo appears on the screen. That should also give you a screen with recovery options.

If neither of the above work, it may be time to contact HP/Compaq about buying a set of recovery discs.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Leeann15 said:


> Compaq Presario 5220 & I dont have the disk for it! is there any free fixes out there for me?


You can probably order a recovery CD kit from here.

According to the support site for the *Compaq Presario 5220* desktop, it was manufactured in January 1999 and came with the original version of Windows 98.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

